# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  High BP on Tren

## Jaxon0408

I'm obviously having some high blood pressure probles here the past few days. Having a hard time sleeping and wake up racing which is nice but not normal. I'm taking adex eod and have prami on hand. Prob about time to start taking it since my bp is up. Just looking for a little advice. My cycle is 175 test p/350 Tren A/ week, pinning eod, 8 week cycle.

----------


## Lunk1

High BP on tren is normal...what is it? Try some cialis...it helps some. Prami will not lower your BP. You could consider raising your adex dosage...this is where I would start and some cialis

----------


## Jaxon0408

> High BP on tren is normal...what is it? Try some cialis...it helps some. Prami will not lower your BP. You could consider raising your adex dosage...this is where I would start and some cialis


Cialis? Really? I never thought of that. I actually got some in on my last order to haha. Just to have on hand after the cycle was over but I might try it and raise adex to .5. I'm not actually sat down and counted it yet. I can just tell from feeling my pulse and its racing constantly. It's not crazy high but its keeping me up at night even when I'm dead tired and if I get woke up I can't go back to sleep.

----------


## Lunk1

> Cialis? Really? I never thought of that. I actually got some in on my last order to haha. Just to have on hand after the cycle was over but I might try it and raise adex to .5. I'm not actually sat down and counted it yet. I can just tell from feeling my pulse and its racing constantly. It's not crazy high but its keeping me up at night even when I'm dead tired and if I get woke up I can't go back to sleep.


Get it checked..when on Tren I check mine weekly. Yup..cialis will open your blood vessels and lowere bp...is a good pre workout as well

----------


## Times Roman

> Get it checked..when on Tren *I check mine weekly*. Yup..cialis will open your blood vessels and lowere bp...is a good pre workout as well


I purchased a $45 BP machine from Costco. check it fairly regularly..............

----------


## Lunk1

> I purchased a $45 BP machine from Costco. check it fairly regularly..............


The local ER does it for free so I pop in there. I don't trust some of the home machines to be very accurate.

----------


## tigerspawn

Take your blood pressure using only the appropriate size cuff. Using an incorrectly sized cuff can cause a blood pressure reading to be as much as 50 points higher, and unfortunately this is a common mistake made by many clinics and health professionals. Using the right size cuff will eliminate false readings which could lead to unnecessary worry and treatment. Measure your upper arm using a cloth tape measure. For accurate measurement, it may be necessary to enlist someone else to help with placement of the tape measure. Measure halfway between the elbow and shoulder, making sure the tape measure is level all the way around. It should be snug, not tight. Read the measurement on the tape measure in inches. A circumference of 7 to 9 inches requires a small adult sized cuff. A regular, or standard sized cuff, is needed if the arm circumference measures 9 to 13 inches. A large adult cuff should be used if the measurement is 13 to 17 inches. Request that an appropriate size cuff be used whenever your blood pressure is taken at a doctor’s office. The arm circumference should be printed on the inside of each cuff to eliminate confusion created by size variance among manufacturers. Make a note to always verify the appropriate size cuff is being used on your arm.

----------


## lovbyts

> Take your blood pressure using only the appropriate size cuff. Using an incorrectly sized cuff can cause a blood pressure reading to be as much as 50 points higher, and unfortunately this is a common mistake made by many clinics and health professionals. Using the right size cuff will eliminate false readings which could lead to unnecessary worry and treatment. Measure your upper arm using a cloth tape measure. For accurate measurement, it may be necessary to enlist someone else to help with placement of the tape measure. Measure halfway between the elbow and shoulder, making sure the tape measure is level all the way around. It should be snug, not tight. Read the measurement on the tape measure in inches. A circumference of 7 to 9 inches requires a small adult sized cuff. A regular, or standard sized cuff, is needed if the arm circumference measures 9 to 13 inches. A large adult cuff should be used if the measurement is 13 to 17 inches. Request that an appropriate size cuff be used whenever your blood pressure is taken at a doctor’s office. The arm circumference should be printed on the inside of each cuff to eliminate confusion created by size variance among manufacturers. Make a note to always verify the appropriate size cuff is being used on your arm.


Also it is recommended you be seated with your legs uncrossed for 2 minutes before the test is taken. Ever have a nurse wait 2 minutes? lol 

I can make mine go down 20 points just by breathing deeply for 30 seconds before the test.

----------


## tigerspawn

> Also it is recommended you be seated with your legs uncrossed for 2 minutes before the test is taken. Ever have a nurse wait 2 minutes? lol 
> 
> I can make mine go down 20 points just by breathing deeply for 30 seconds before the test.


I have explained to clinical staff I don’t have high BP. I take it at work every time I’m at work and it’s always normal. Nurse at clinic gets pissed because, “she knows how to take BP correctly.” Well if that’s the case why do they 90% of the time use the wrong cuff? I work as nurse and have actually seen were another nurse charted three times PTs Bp so low that they shouldn’t have been alive. Sad truth is she is not the only nurse that I have seen chart readings that made no sense. Eighty percent of nurses don’t know how to take Bp correctly or what the numbers represent. Sometimes I shake my head at the minor things hospital staff can't do correctly. If your Fn up minor stuff there is no doubt that your Fn up important stuff. Don't Even Get Me Started!

----------

